# Webpage with Java applet is causing browser to hang



## bigtoque (Apr 21, 2011)

I've installed OpenJDK 6 as described in the Browsers section of the handbook, and when I go to the Java test page (http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp), the applet loads up and says everything is working.

When I go to this link the browser hangs: 
http://ltc.umanitoba.ca/organochat/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=407
(A message board put up by my organic chemistry professor so the class could get help)

If I load up the site in Windows, the applet loads, but brings up a pop-up menu saying the digital certificate had expired and gave me the option of either allowing the applet to load or not load.

I don't get this option in FreeBSD. So, is it possible to fix this?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

It's a PHP message board.  What Java applet are you seeing?


----------



## bigtoque (Apr 21, 2011)

I know the message board itself is PHP, but there are two Java applets embedded in the thread that I linked to.

You don't see it? Maybe I posted a bad link.

From the Board Index: General Discussion -> "Aldol Condensation" (3rd topic from the top)

If I disable the IcedTea Plugin, the page loads fine, and I have two gray boxes with the caption "The plugin for this content has been disabled. Click here to manage your plugins."


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 21, 2011)

Doh.  Noscript hid them.  Native Firefox 4 hangs, 3.16 in Wine just shows black boxes for the applets.


----------

